
Blueprint for a microwave trapped ion quantum computer - EvgeniyZh
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/2/e1601540.full
======
dekhn
that's a lot of money to waste on an unproven design that has limited
applicability to today's problems

~~~
EvgeniyZh
Nice description of science

~~~
dekhn
Well, I'm all for John Martinis- he's following a reasonable path.

